# Introduction



## MaxBiceps (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey everyone. Been trolling this board for a while and decided to register. Nice board and great info btw. 

Oh and you might recognize me from elitefitness or not.. Been posting there for years. back since the early 2000's so not a total newbie. Anyway nice to meet you!!

Oh and let me post some stats: 

Age 31
Yrs training about 10 solid since 14 yrs old but took time off due to injuries and what not.
Height 5'11''
Weight 205 last checked with about 10% bf
Max weight 235lbs.
Favorite supplement: 1 food 2 test c,  


Recently back in gym. Had to quit due to left lower back pain and nerve damage also left shoulder and elbow pain. Realized this is the best its going to get so back in the game. Missed the comraderie and my bros

Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MaxBiceps* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry bro I not sure where the introductions forums was. Thanks for having me!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2010)

MaxBiceps said:


> Hey everyone. Been trolling this board for a while and decided to register. Nice board and great info btw.
> 
> Oh and you might recognize me from elitefitness or not.. Been posting there for years. back since the early 2000's so not a total newbie. Anyway nice to meet you!!
> 
> ...



Great intro. I hope you're enjoying the site!


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 3, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## keanusmith (Jan 6, 2011)

*Hello*

Hi,

I am Keanu Smith. I have joined this forum and i am new. I would like to share my views with you.

I hope you would like this information. Thanks for sharing.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 7, 2011)

Food and Test C happen to be two of my favorite supps as well! hahaha.  Welcome to IM.


----------



## keanusmith (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey,

Hi, and thanks for the reply. See you soon with some post. This is a nice board.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 10, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## keanusmith (Jan 10, 2011)

*Hello*

Hey,

Hi, and thanks for the reply.  

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## stevedav (Jan 11, 2011)

Well come to this forum i hope we will have great time and fun...


----------



## isco6 (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## keanusmith (Jan 11, 2011)

*Hello*

HiStevedav,

Thanks for your reply....

Sure will have fun..Thanks and Regards..


----------



## antziti (Feb 9, 2011)

*New to the Board!*

Whats up fellows... antziti here. New to the board but not the game. So hellooo to all!


----------



## pramius (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board!


----------

